# Inline Heater



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking at 
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~heaters_hydor_eth_inline_in-line.html

for an inline heater for my 65 gallon. I was hoping to use an Eheim 2213 with this but since that has 1/2 inch tubing it looks like the only one that will fit is the 200 watt heater which is "rated" for 26-53 gallon aquariums.

Do you guys think I could get by with the 200 watt on my 65 gal? ... OR know of a different 1/2 inch fit inline heater with more kick?


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

could you not run and adapter to drop/raise the ID of the heater to work with the Eheim?


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ah I see... I didn't know what to call the tubing... ID helped on the search. So this would work?

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/blny12idto58.html


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

FYI drsfosterandsmith has these on sale.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes the Drs do have them on sale,
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11369&pcatid=11369

and here is are some coupons for them!
http://www.couponheaven.com/merchant.cfm/drsfostersmith


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The heater wattage required is proportional to the difference between the room temperature and the desired water temperature. If the room is kept warm you need much less heater wattage than if the room is kept cold or allowed to be cold every night. So, if the room you have has a thermostat that keeps it above 70F all day and night, that 200 watt heater will be more than enough.


----------



## danamr (Sep 9, 2007)

JAXON777 said:


> FYI drsfosterandsmith has these on sale.


Big Al's regular price is less.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18532/si1382455/cl0/hydoreth200inlineheater200w


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone... I decided to go with the 200w model because I don't expect to place the aquarium in a room that gets very cold... If I need more I can always upgrade and use the 200 for something else. 

Went to Big Al's... great price!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One potential problem with a heater is a failure of its thermostat. If that thermostat fails to shut down the heater, a high wattage heater can be a disaster. I have had "runaway" heaters before, but I always use undersized heaters too, so the temperature rise has always been limited. Right now I have two tanks, 45 and 10 gallon in my living area, neither with a heater. The room temperature ranges from about 65F to 75F from night to day, and the tank temperatures stay between about 72F to 78F - heating from the lights is all I get. That fluctuation isn't harmful as far as I have ever seen.


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

Hoppy, do you have fish in those tanks? If so, does the 6 degree change in temperature stress them to the point of being susceptible to disease?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

claws said:


> Hoppy, do you have fish in those tanks? If so, does the 6 degree change in temperature stress them to the point of being susceptible to disease?


Yes, I have fish and I have never seen any sign of disease or stress. Most of my fish are guppies, but I also have "lambchop rasboras", otos, Yoyo loaches and a cory. Fish see temperature changes in nature, so I don't expect that a +/- 3F variation to have any effect at all.


----------



## captain_bu (Dec 13, 2007)

I just got a 300 watt Hydor for my 50 gal. as an xmas gift. It keeps my tank temp more consistent day and night than my Ebo Jager did. I don't use my heat much and the ambient temps stay between low 50s and mid 60s so I went with the 300 watt instead of the 200. Pet Mountain seems to have the best price on these but they appear to be currently out of stock.

http://www.petmountain.com/product/heaters/504714/hydor-in-line-heater-.html


----------

